# Which HGVC in Orlando early January for DH and I?



## mtforeman (Oct 8, 2018)

We are looking for a week to get away for the two of us, booking a 1br. Will cook in half the time and eat out half the time. 

We will likely get a park hopper pass and explore the area, but we usually spend half the time just at the resort taking it easy. Like quality surroundings for the actual lodgings.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 8, 2018)

Parc Soleil & I-Drive (a/k/a Tuscany Village) are closest to Disney.
Parc Soleil is slightly closer and newer, but by-itself in an isolated area.
I-Drive is near an outlet mall, and a large grocery is across the street.

Seaworld & Los Palmeras are better for Seaworld and Universal.
Seaworld is older but redone. Also spread out among several buildings.
Los Palmeras is a high-rise, converted hotel near the convention center.

I choose I-Drive or Seaworld, based on destination.
_Whatever floats your boat..._
.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Oct 8, 2018)

I assume you mean Disney World Resort over Universal Orlando, but any of the HGVC locations work. There are certainly shuttles to the parks but I’ll use driving distance in my breakdown.   And remember that Disney World Resort is huge and spread out. Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom are farthest away from the HGVC locations. Universal has one parking structure and walk to the two main parks.

1. HGVC Tuscany - (I-Drive and Vineland Ave)

Closest to Disney Springs, Epcot, Hollywood Studios.
Adjoins Premium Outlet Mall (if you are outlet afficianado, this is one of the best in the country)
Publix very close and convenient for groceries
Close to a lot of chain restaurants
Park in front of your building
2.  HGVC Parc Soleil (Palm Parkway)

Closer to Disney (Springs, Epcot, and H. Studios) than Universal - but  can take Palm Parkway to Universal and avoid I4
More isolated and not walkable to shopping or dining.  Super Walmart a few miles north on Palm Parkway for sundries
Park in garage and walk to your building (there are 2) and your room
3. HGVC SeaWorld (Central Florida Parkway)

Closer to Universal than Parc Soleil, but still closer to Disney (Springs, Epcot, Studios)
Obviously very close to Sea World
Closest Publix is a close but traffic-heavy drive across I-Drive
Bone Fish and large CVS are walkable.
Park in front of your building
4. Las Palmeras (Universal Blvd)

Closest to Universal and less convenient to Disney
Very close to orange county convention center, Pointe Orlando, Top Golf, Andretti racing
Publix very close and easy to get to down a less busy Universal Boulevard (but when new Universal park announced and built, that road will get much busier)
Park in garage and walk to building (only 1) and room
I have probably stayed at all four resorts six or more times but personally prefer Tuscany.  You can’t go wrong at any of the HGVC resorts in terms of services and amenities compared to you anything you’ll find in Orlando. All four are family friendly but Seaworld caters more to families with younger kids and Las Palmeras caters more to adults. Tuscany best for families with older children (great pool, rec room for teens).

I hope this helps. Again everyone has a different opinions and different experiences.

Sean


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 8, 2018)

Las Palmeras will have fewer kids running around. It’s also the only one with a lobby bar and nice restaurant since it is a converted hotel. The pool is decent and it’s in a quiet area. 

I’ve stayed in all of them and they’re all nice.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 10, 2018)

Most of our time in ORL is spent relaxing around the pool - so my view is slanted towards that and not the parks. In order:
1) Tuscany - we love the Italian feel, the layout, the walking trail around the lake and the 2 pools. Been there over 25 times ... our escape. Publix right across the street.  Most rooms have a lake view and it is pretty at night with the fountains and lights. It just has that "it" factor for us.
2) SeaWorld (with a catch) - our home resort but you can end up a long way away from the main pool.  We always reserve in the original buildings next to the pool area so that won't happen. Those original buildings are also architecturally very different from the other buildings.
3) Parc Soleil - love the pool and kids loved the waterslide. It has the best workout room. Unlike the others, this has internal halls but that has never really bothered us. A little more upscale but we miss the hottub - and your view is likely over nothing.
4) Las Palmeras - great location for trade shows but has a smaller pool. The only one we have not stayed at but we did check it out.  It is definitely too modern for our tastes. Also has internal halls, i think.


----------



## mtforeman (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone!  I think we'll lean toward Tuscany, with SeaWorld as a backup.


----------

